# Searching for 10oz cups



## CoffeePixel (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi everyone,

My partner and I are in the initial stages of planning for a mobile coffee business in the South West. Right now, we're looking into all our options re: costs and have become a bit stuck on cups. From the recommendations I've read on here and personal preference, we'd ideally like to offer two sizes - 4oz for espresso and 10oz for everything else (including tea and hot chocolate) as it's a happy medium - not too small for people who care more about size and not too big for people who are more focused on the coffee rather than how much they can fit in a cup.

We also want to do our best to source sustainable / eco-friendly supplies wherever possible as it's something we care about and feel would make it a more attractive offering to customers.

The problem we've hit is that 10oz cups seem to be much harder to come by than 8 or 12oz sizes. So far we've looked at Vegware (who we liked but were expensive compared to others), Delisupplies.co.uk (but weren't fans of the designs on their 10oz cups), and Biopac (who have compostable kraft cups for a better price but no lids or sleeves, so we'd have to use a different supplier).

With this in mind, I wanted to ask what people's experience with either downsizing to much more readily available 8oz cups was or if anyone has opinions / experiences with Vegware or Biopac that would help us decide. We're starting off running this over weekends and holidays at events & markets etc. so initial orders wouldn't be huge, making shipping costs from multiple suppliers more of a factor at first.

Thanks for any help or advice you can provide









-Henry


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

A1 coffee sell 9 oz cups.. Lovely simple white china with very solid build indeed.

I don't. Know of any 10oz cups I'm afraid.

Typically a flat white is 6oz, latte is 8. The 12s are for those that don't like coffee lol.


----------



## Antibubble (Oct 23, 2011)

Not neutral Lino coffee mug 10oz

Not sure who sells them in UK


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Antibubble said:


> Not neutral Lino coffee mug 10oz
> 
> Not sure who sells them in UK


Think Coffeehit sell them. Have you tried coffee cups. Co. Uk

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

He's after takeaway cups guys.

I'm afraid I don't know of any suppliers who do 10oz takeaways.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## CoffeePixel (Mar 15, 2013)

Sorry yeah - I should have been clearer. As it's a mobile business, we're looking for takeaway cups. Thanks to everyone who chipped in already though.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Lavazza branded 10oz

http://www.pennineteaandcoffee.co.uk/Lavazza+Branded+10oz+Take+Out+Hot+Drink+Cups+(1000)/0_CAAA006_CAAA027/PRAA091.htm#.UU4Xwa5FBjo

Unbranded but pretty generic, same price as above

http://www.coffeebuyer.co.uk/mall/productpage.cfm/thecoffeebuyer/_HOTCUP10/354242/10oz-Cafe-Premium-Paper-Hot-Cups-%281260%29#.UU4YiK5FBjp

Plain double walled, a little cheaper

http://www.cafefairtrade.co.uk/product.php/103/26/takeaway-paper-cups-10oz/056d6bafcbdf7fadd33f4187bdd25ac8


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Pennine Tea and Coffee will likely have some unbranded 10oz cups as well. Ask for Ken or Robert and you'll be well looked after. They stock a wide range of takeaway cups and accessories.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I use 10oz cups on my van from Andrew at Deli Supplies - great service and very good prices!!

http://www.delisupplies.co.uk/


----------

